# jailbreak ipod touch V3 ?



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2009)

j'ai mon touch V3 32 Go en 3.1.1

puis je le jailbreaker ?

dois je repasser en 3.0 ? et si oui, puis je mettre a jour a nouveau en 3.1.1 tout en restant jailbreaké ?

merci


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Septembre 2009)

Non. Pour le moment, pas de jailbreack sur l'OS 3.1(.1).


----------

